# request for sewing machine advice



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello, This is my first time posting here in the sewing forum. I have a quick question I hope someone can answer.

Recently, I bought an older "Dressmaker" sewing machine at an auction. Luckily I knew the people who were selling, and they assured me it was in working order. It had such a beautiful cabinet and chair I had to have it! Anyway, I read the owners manual included and it said that after a long period of non use to "clean the oiled areas with benzine" then run it a moment and re oil. Well I can find sewing machine oil, but where do I find benzine? Is there something better I could use? I'm afraid to even try running it until I have cleaned and oiled it properly. It has been sitting unused for several years, but looks spotless (no dust or anything.) 

I learned to sew 35 yrs ago so I hope its like riding a bicycle!


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

If you can't get benzine, which may be impossible now days, try acetone. (nail polish remover) I think it's the closest alternative that is easy to get hold of. 

Have fun with your new machine. :happy2:


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks JanO, that's just the advice I needed. I'll give it a try. After a bit of practice I am thinking about making some cushions for my rocking chairs, maybe matching curtains for that room too. Start with some simple projects : )


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Better yet use kerosene, acetone can be caustic. Put the machine in a kitty liter pan and soak it good. Let it sit with the kerosene in it. Then get some tri-flo oil. That is what we have found the best so far. It can be gotten at Sewclassic.com


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Acetone is a solvent and will remove the shellac and decals from most older machines. The paint they used is not what we are familiar with today.
It is a Japan finish. Pigment mixed with a carrier painted onto the metal. Then the decals, then a shellac protective coat for the deals.

Benzene would clean and evaporate quickly if I remember the stuff, but acetone will take the shellac and decals off.

Clean the old machines with sewing machine oil, or kerosene if they are really bad. Like my wife said above Tri-Flow oil works really good to free up sluggish old machines.

To clean the surfaces we use cotton pads or cotton balls or soft flannel pads soaked with sewing machine oil and gentle rubbing. When the pad gets dirty, chuck it in the trash. Get another one. When the pads stop coming off dirty you are finished. 

Joe


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I am just needing to clean the places that get oiled, in case dirt and old gunky oil have built up. The rest of the machine is in perfect condition. So maybe just wrap a thick towel around to protect the cabinet from any stray drop of kerosene, then place a drop in each area, run and a drop more and run. Then a drop of oil?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I think the better choices would be mineral spirits (considered safest) or turpentine. Both are solvents, where kerosene is formulated as a fuel.

Either way, you can use an eye dropper to put it into the oiling points.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

New oil will soften things up. If all you need to do is free up where the old oil is then the Tri-Flow will work wonders. Just oil let soak and oil again. Then use it play gently with it till it gets it freed up.

Elaine


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I miss my old Dressmaker machine, I wore it completely out. Hope you love yours as much.


----------

